# BIKE TRAILERS.......Which one do you have?



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

We are shopping for a bike trailer and the price range goes from $90-500. If its just going to be used on a flat gravel trail....1-3 times a week.....do we really need to get the spendy one.......or is the basic model good enough. We were looking at one we saw at COSTCO for about $150.

Can you tell me what model you got and why......and what features to look for.......what you regret or love about yours.? Also, has anyone seen one that is just for one dc? We really liked the sidecar ones, but unfortunately they are not compatible with alot of bikes..

Thanks!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Burley double







Lots of storage. Good even if you cheat slightly and go slightly offroad. :LOL

STURDY & SAFE


----------



## Aaudreysmom (Aug 20, 2003)

I want to know too. That is going to be DDs b-day gift this year. Where do you get a Burley double?


----------



## darkstar (Sep 8, 2003)

I have the Schwinn Double. I got it out from the newspaper. It cost me $75. That is the best place to get one, becuase it seems like so many people get one and then use it once or twice, becuase they are a pain in the A#@. I like ours alot, although if we are going into the city, I would much rather have the classic bike seat. I did see there is a company from canada that makes an awsome trailer...It converts from bike trailer, to ski trailer, it has a handle for a stroller, has a harness for parents, for super hiking, cross country skiing ect... In reality we ride bikes 5-6 days a week and bring the trailer with us 20% of the time.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

we hads a bob. It had a roling problem. We have a yakima and it is by far the best I have ever seen on all fronts. They aqre not making them anymore and you can get some sweet deals on e-bay. Thier childrens devision as a whole was doing poorly. thqat is what thet dicontinued not because they suck. And of course Burly is worth every extra penny. it is the highest quality trailer on the market and has the best resale value. Also it will last and last and last. (we see them in our shop all the time that are 10+ years old) The d'lite has a roll cage, helmet pocket (so the back of your childs helmet doesn't push thier head into an unnatrual position. ) we take ours oin trails etc. . .all the time with no problems, they have redesigned it so that instead of snaps or vecro the hood zippers on, very cool. Worth every penny in my opinion. it is the safes, highest quality trailer on the market. (d'lite that is) and the Yakima Caddy yAK AND TOTROD ARE RIGHT BEHIND IT.

Features to lok for on any trailer include :
***easy folding and setting up (look for design. It should be very hard to do the first couple of times because the fabric should be nice and tight. But make sure therre are minimal pins and liftins and buckles etc. . . and that it does fold nice and flat for storage and transport)
*** spoked standard sized wheels, preferably aluminum. Make sure the tires are regular bike tires with tubes and iar in them.
***make sure it is compatable with your bike fram. Newer frames aren't nessecarily compatible with the traditional hook up that goes on the tubes and stays.
***roll cage
***five point harness
***alluminum tubing is a huge binus if you are going to be lugging it anywhere
*** helmet pocket
***tight fabric. Nice tightly stretched fabric will prevent the bottom of your trailer from getting holes in it, will hold up to more folding and unfolding, and keep it from sagging on you kids head. It will also offfer more protection if something hit your trailer. Our burleys are so tight that they sound like a drum when you thump them.

Enjoy and always always wear a helmet. Pop quiz: what is the best way to get your kid to wear a helmet? wear yours.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Lilyka! I was so hoping youd post on this thread bc you posted on a previous one of this subject, PLUS I know you own a bike shop so youd know all the ins and outs of bike trailers.

thanks so much for the info!

deb


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

We have a Burley. We bought it used on E-bay. It is great as a trailer and a "stroller". It is easy to manuver, though a little big to take to crowded places (like the farmers market, though it does create a nice wide path in front of me :LOL )


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Im going to take a chance and post an ISO of add on trading post. Dh HATES ebay, the whole auction thing......We live in a small town, so it would be a stroke of luck to find a used one in the paper.......

If anyone has a used one........pm me. Thanks!


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

No time to go into details, but I agree with Busymommy. We have a Burley Double... and we





















love it! Very well made and solid.

No way would I buy a cheapo version at Target.

We paid full retail at the bike shop. I guess you can check your local classified pages too.

The only problem is comfort for DS... There is no back support on these things, just a mesh back, so the kid tends to slouch. I went to Bed, Bath & Beyond and bought a small, long, round pillow (very cushioney, the type that leaves an imprint of your hand) for his back - and that's helped a lot.







Kinda expensive $39 ? but worth it!


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

does anyone know anything about these chariot carriers? They have them at Costco right now......

heres their web link:
http://www.chariotcarriers.com/html_...oduct_line.htm

THe one at costco isnt on their site unfortuneatly, but they look like quality trailers to me, but Im not sure.......


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

Rainsmom, have you gone to the store to check it out in person???? That would really help. Then you can see close up a) how well made it is (or isn't) and b) what the differences in brands are.

I suggest you go to Costco and look at it. Attach it to the bike, see if the attachment is secure. One thing that is a







no-no for me are plastic frame tires! Burley's are aluminum. Their latch is excellent too. I also love the Burley frame.

Then go to a bike shop and do the same with their upscale/expensive brands. The great thing about a bike shop is a sales person can talk you through everything and point out what's so great about a, b, or c.

One thing I noticed when I was reading/researching trailer reviews online is that *you need to make certain* the child is UNABLE to reach out of the trailer and touch the turning wheels. Kids have lost fingers







that way!!!! Pretty impossible with my Burley.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Quote:

One thing I noticed when I was reading/researching trailer reviews online is that you need to make certain the child is UNABLE to reach out of the trailer and touch the turning wheels. Kids have lost fingers that way!!!! Pretty impossible with my Burley.








Wish you hadnt told me that....but guess I need to know.

We did look at the one at Costco.....it has aluminum frame and a bumper that is outside the fabric,which I liked. We couldnt get it down off the shelf, but my dh is pretty tall and he could see it well. It was out of the box. But yes, maybe we should go back and ask someone to get it down for us.

I know we wont use this for more than 2yrs, maybe 3......guess thats why we are hesitant with spending a couple hundred.....but we did on our Kelty pack too....that was a good investment, but also something we just used for a couple years.......oh well, seems thats how it is with this kind of thing. I just want to get something thats quality. Ive learned the hard way, you get what you pay for.....


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

My older son fit in the Burley until he was 6 yo. We took bike trips and inevitably he would get tired and want to ride with his brother in the trailer. We just bungied his bike to the back of the trailer and kept going :LOL We haven't, but I have seen people haul grocery in one as well. You might be surprised how long you get use out of it if you you buy a sturdy trailer.

I looked at the link. Those trailers definately don't have as much "cargo" space as my Burley. There is an approx. 6" X 24" space in the back for storing diapers, books, toys, etc. that I think is invaluable. I suggest considering it, or at least taking a look at one at a bike shop (or on-line). www.burley.com

They are even U.S. made in Oregon


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

we have the chariot (the company in canada that makes the convertible ones). we bought it at REI, though you can get it at other places in the us too.

we use it for jogging, skiing and occasionally biking. Hopefully more biking now that dd is out of the "I hate to wear anything on my head" stage.







:

We like (I'm sure i will miss something here):
*convertible to a jogger (i don't have the stroller kit)
*stable
*reasonably easy to hook up to bike
*there's a cage and a 5 pt harness, so I feel like if it tipped I'd be ok
*well made
*closed -- i.e. kiddo is inside. (especially impt as we live in northern minnesota and often jog or bike when it is cold enough for a blanket. this design allows you to keep that darn blanket from falling off).
*harness felt secure on a smaller kid -- we started using it at 5 months.
*We LOVE LOVE LOVE the freedom of being able to ski in winter and jog. bike in summer. I love being able to go out in the rain without worrying she'll be freezing.
*customer service is great. we had a piece of the frame get a ding in the plastic and they replaced it free of charge.
it tracks well -- meaning the steering is nice.
* toys don't fall on the ground, lost or run over.
* having a nice water bottle spot when we have it set up for skiing (other dedicated sleds don't)
* nice big wheels mean a smoother ride. they can handle curbs no problem.

We don't like:
*Folding -- I have a honda accord. to get it in my car I have to take all the jogging wheels off. and then it is basically the entire trunk.
* keeping track of all the parts - they tend to float around the garage.

Not sure how I feel about it, but worth mentioning:
* baby is lower to the ground
* The length is long...
*stroller pushing bar is not adjustable. It works fine for us (5'11 tall), but might feel high on a shorter person.

We just bought a Bob jogging stroller. I found that i never went to any of the parks in t own that we're walking distance because i dreaded taking the fool thing apart (stupid, but I had a baby who cried when not in motion, and sometimes when in motion. that 3 minutes it took to get it assembled/disassembled was a nightmare. much better now.) DH doesn't like runnign with the bob as much. he feels like it is less stable.

here's some pics as a ski sled


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Chariots are nice but are in a price rage all to themselves. One of the huge benefits is that you can hook snow tracks in place of the wheels (way cool) and there is an infant insert so that you can use it before your baby would normally be able to ride in a trailer. I htink if you have a little baby that you are starting with it would totally be worth the money.


----------



## Defenestrator (Oct 10, 2002)

I have at Trek Transit Deluxe. I paid about $200 for it on ebay and then bought a jogging kit for about $80 from my local bike shop. I really like it and find it to be very similar to the Burleys. The nice thing about both is that they really hold their value. I could sell mine again right now on ebay for what I paid for it after using it for a year (though I am having a new baby so I plan to hold on to it for a while).

It is foldable, and has a rain cover, a mesh screen for nice weather, cargo space, straps for two kids, the third wheel which makes it into a jogger, great big wheels for smoothness of ride, and dished wheels to make it less likely to flip over. I use it about once per week in the summer.

Good luck!


----------



## toraji (Apr 3, 2003)

I really really wanted a Tanjor bike trailer but they went out of business before I was able to buy one!







Luckily I found a used Burley d'Lite though. We are pretty pleased with it, and DD is totally loving going out in the trailer. It seems really sturdy and tracks well, and it has a center position if you are only carrying one child so that the trailer does not go off balance. One lady that I work with bought a trailer that does not have the center position, and said that one time her DS fell asleep in the trailer, and his head ended up rubbing against the wheel!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by lilyka_
*Chariots are nice but are in a price rage all to themselves.*
agreed! And the thing that sucks about them -- you can't ever find them used. We decided that the cost of the chariot would outweigh the cost of the bike trailer + jogger + ski sled. I'm not sure I would have invested for just the jogger + bike trailer.


----------



## maggiehc (Feb 14, 2004)

We have a Chariot and love it. I agree it was a $$$ item but for us it was worth it. It is so well made! The only issue we have is that is doesn't fold down as much as some of the others.


----------



## boycrazy (Feb 13, 2004)

Hand me down 2 kid Huffy








The kids love it. It can be a stroller and is getting too small for bigger 5 1/2 yo. It does not fold at all. We are just happy to own one and did no research couse this one kind of fell in our laps.


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

Some ?s - sorry if this isn't really the point of this thread, just thought a lot of biking people were reading...

We just moved here to Washington and can't bike from our house to anywhere (live on a pretty wicked hill) - do you all transport your biking equiptment somewhere to bike? What do you use to get it all in/on your car (especially if you have a sedan, like us)? How do you find out where the trails are if you don't know anyone to ask? And for those of you with in-betweeners (like our 4.5 yo who loves to bike but just isn't up to going any distance yet) have you tried those attach-a-bike things (the ones where you attach the back half of a child-sized bike to the frame of a full-sized bike)?

Anybody got any tips on fitting a helmet correctly to a child? We can't tell how it feels on them (which is how we tell for ourselves) and they both need new ones...

I haven't seen one for just one child in person, but it seems to me that there are some narrow doubles that seem cramped for two but would be more comfortable for just one.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by nikirj_
*
We just moved here to Washington and can't bike from our house to anywhere (live on a pretty wicked hill) - do you all transport your biking equiptment somewhere to bike? What do you use to get it all in/on your car (especially if you have a sedan, like us)?*
we have two yakima bike racks (one for each car). have had one for ~10 yrs, the other we bought at a yard sale. It took a little getting used to to get the bike onto the roof of the car.

the trailer I put in the trunk. (see above comments on how well the &*^% thing fits. But....We have put it on the roof too for a longer trip.

Umm we also have a ski box for putting the skis and stuff in in winter. Yeah we do a lot of short-distance road trips. There are something like 10 state parks within 2 hrs of us. I







northern minnesota!

edited to add: for finding new spots:
1. go to a local bike shop and ask (you could call too, but you might have better luck if there's like 2 or 3 people standing around and you can ask all of them instead of just whomever answers the phone).
2. google search for biking and ___ your city ___
3. look at the library or local bookshop for a local trails book
4. if you see someone on a bike with a kiddo in a trailer, ask them
5. google search "rails to trails" and your city/location
6. drive around (note this especially works if your baby will not nap. you have a lot of time spent in a car!)
7. Call the local chamber of commerce.
8. Find a place like a co-op and ask people there.

yeah. basically I'll ask anyone.


----------



## mamaMAMAma (Nov 20, 2001)

We also have a burley. The storage space in the back is very handy. I used to take dd#1 to the store and put groceries in the back. They are a bit pricey, but I heard resale value on the burleys are pretty high too.


----------



## sugarmoon (Feb 18, 2003)

Just wanted to add that Sierra Trading Post has the yakima one in their spring catalog right now, for $239, as opposed to the "regular price" of $480. I know lilyka said you can get them on ebay right now too, so i'm not sure how that price compares to what you might get on ebay..


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Thanks! Im off to that site right now!

Lilyka....are you going to email me today?


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by nikirj_
*do you all transport your biking equiptment somewhere to bike? What do you use to get it all in/on your car (especially if you have a sedan, like us)?

How do you find out where the trails are if you don't know anyone to ask?

for those of you with in-betweeners have you tried those attach-a-bike things (the ones where you attach the back half of a child-sized bike to the frame of a full-sized bike?

Anybody got any tips on fitting a helmet correctly to a child? We can't tell how it feels on them (which is how we tell for ourselves) and they both need new ones...

I haven't seen one for just one child in person, but it seems to me that there are some narrow doubles that seem cramped for two but would be more comfortable for just one.*
HIlls are conquable. I hate them though soi that is the best I can do at encouraging you.

If you need to trasport get a rack. Roof racks are the best especially on a sedan. If you can't afford a roof rack get a hitch rack. Never get the kind that rests on your trunk. I know I soulnd like a broken record but go to a bike shop that sells quality racks and have a fit list. we have a list of every car made and which racks are compatable. This will preserve the warrenty on your bikes, your rack and you car. using a rack that isn't specifically compatible can null the warrenty on your car and insurance will not cover your car, bikes or rack or any damage done by them to others should thay come off your car or something (it has happened to one we sold, since it was fit properly and everything was installed correctly we had to pay a small deductable, since our tech. put it on, and the rest was covered. There was several thousand dollars woth of damage to ther bikes and car. We never found out why it came it off. we think they may have hit a lever.

helmets same things. we adjust for free. regardless of where you bought your helmet. Helmets should fit snug and flat on your head. Adjust straps is really complicated and it is worth the extra $10-$20 to get one with universal fit. if you have ne with straps get a good movie and spend an evening working on it. the top should come down over your forhead so that ytou look like a full fledge dork. It should not be tipped up. this does not provide protection to your forhead where some important brain parts are and where you are most like to recieve brain damage. Shake it around a little when it is on your childs head. They should not be able to tilt it, get thier fingers underneath it, take it off. or anything. This carseat. It should be like a part of thier head. the strap should go under your child with no more than one finger space. you should be ablke to open your mouth. that is it. The starp should be buckled ( i know I know sounds obvious). Again if you can't get it right go to a bike shop.

trail a bike - again you get what you pay for. Some are super squirlky and make riding dangerous for both people. I recommend against the folding ones because they hinge really comprimises the stability and makes it harder to control. My friend hooks thier trailer up behind the trail-a-bike. I don't recommend this. Our favorite is the one Giant makes and dh has sampled about 6 different brands. Our dd loves it!

We carry a one child trailer but rarely sell them. even if you don't have more than one child the doubles have more stability (wide wheel base always gives more stability) and higher resale value.

And for trail maps. Agin go to your local bike shop. they are more than a store. They are the ones who are working in the community to help people enjoy biking. they know where the trails are where the best places to get on are, where the bathrooms are :LOL and where there are things your kids might like to stop and play at. They can also tell you which bikes work best for trail riding etc. . . and chances are they are putting up time and money to keep those trails open and useable for bikers so they deserve your business. not that I am biased


----------



## PONOKELAMAMA (Apr 30, 2002)

hey rainsmom!

my dh and i have been pondering the same costco trailer for about a month now! thank you for posting on this subject there is lots of great info! i was very irrritated to see that the trailer was attatched with wire ropes to the 5ft tall shelf at costco and we were not able to try it out. so i thought, forget about it. but, we were back in flagstaff last week at absolute bikes and saw the burleys for almost $500







!!!! we are rethinking the $150 deal. i think we will watch more posts come in.

jessie
enjoy Northern AZ while youre there, we miss it terribly, it is a VERY special place!


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Hey PONOKELAMAMA!

Mahalo!

I think we are going to go with the Chariot at Costco. We arent avid bikers, its something we would use on the weekends, so we dont feel it justifies more than the cost of that one. It looks like a good one though! Did you check out their website? If we end up getting it, I will definetly post about it here.

We got married on Kauai Oct 96......wish WE could live there, at least for a little while. Island life suited me......and I passed for a local by the locals!


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

Gee my local Costco had a bike trailer by Kidarooz, also for about $150. It had plastic wheels which I didn't like but otherwise looked good value. I just couldn't find anything out about Kidarooz, never heard of them.


----------



## smilehmoore (Apr 27, 2004)

We own a Kidarooz Bike Trailer that we bought at Costco. It is made by Chariot and we LOVE IT!! We looked at the Burley and the other brands and decided we wanted a Chariot..While we were in REI a sales person told us that Chariot was the way to go...then when we stoped at Costco and noticed it and bought it right away..we are on it everynight and my children love it..Mine doesn't have plastic wheels!


----------



## ksmeadowlark (Jun 17, 2002)

So the Instep models at Target aren't worth even the $69 sale price they are at this week? I was tempted to just get one to use this summer (maybe once a week) because I have always wanted one but cannot justify the cost of the better models. Would you classify them as "unsafe" or just not as spiffy and easy to use?


----------



## rhemp (Oct 26, 2002)

Quote:

So the Instep models at Target aren't worth even the $69 sale price they are at this week?
We have an Instep. A very basic model, no stroller - just a trailer. Honestly, we aren't avid bike riders, we use it weekly or so and have been satisfied with it. It has a little storage space (not much), a harness for 2 kids or 1 in the middle and seems to be holding up pretty well so far (we've had it a little over a year.) I know it isn't a pro one or anything but our bikes are Walmart specials too, lol so it fits right in. We didn't have the money to invest in something that we didn't do "seriously."


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

I *love*







my Burley. I checked out several different ones, including the Costco and the Instep, and the funky converts-to-a-stroller one from REI. I decided on the Burley because it was lightweight, seemed to be extremely well engineered - I was impressed with how it tracked behind my bike and was stable even if I dropped my bike to either side. It disassembled easily, though I haven't had need to take it apart yet. I liked the storage in the back - before I was preggers again, I took Talia to the store in it regularly. (Argh - I'm not going to get to use my bike this summer







)

I opted for the single seater because the traffic around here is awful, and I figured why give them a wider target than neccisary. I'll be needing a double now Bouncing Baby Boroson Numero Dos is on it's way







I tried one of the classic seats on the back of my bike, and didn't like it at all. The weight messed with my balance, and it worried me that Talia was sitting all the way the heck up there if I did fall - and worse, since the extra weight frustrated me, I feared that it would make me even more likely to fall. Plus, I discussed it with the guy at REI, where I bought both the seat and the Burley. He said that, while he had no statistics for safety, people who've used both tell him that car drivers seem to notice and respect the trailer more than the seat.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I have to say that if you can get a Chariot for $150 by al means don't hesitate. Go directly to the cash register, do not pass go, do not collect more information. Snatch it up before someone else does. Even if it has plastic wheels should they need replacing you can replace with regular alloy wheels. It is a bit of an expense but the deal you are getting is worth it.

The reason the instep ones aren't as a good 1) loose fabric will tear and wear more easily 2) not as safe. But if those two things don't bother you (and if you use it only occasionally and only in the safest situation, such as bike trails) it shoudl be fine. There si no reason to have a top of the line trailer if you only will be using it a couple of times a month or so. That would just be a waste of money. However, I would still recommend finding the lightest of the those trailers. the lighter it is the easier it pulls, the easier it pulls the more you wil be inclined to use it.


----------



## dabunnytoo (Apr 13, 2002)

Another vote for Burley. We just bought one about a month ago and love it. I did get the double, even though I only have one child but it has lots of storage space for stuff and I always seem to have a lot of stuff. It has been great fun. My son loves it. To me the construction on the Burley is so much better than the others. On the double it has a guard that goes around the wheels to keep things from hitting them. I have actually turned mine over -- I was going too fast and hit a curb -- with my son strapped in and he thought it was fun!!!!!!!!!! I freaked out but it didnt' even phase him. Everytime we go by that spot in the road he says "Bam!" really loud and claps his hands. It's VERY well made. I also bought the stroller attachment. It's a wheel that goes on the front that stays on there all the time. It just folds up when not in use so you can unhook the trailer from your bike and use it like a stroller. It's a great stroller, too. Much easier to use as a stoller than my jogging stroller. They redesigned the Burley for this year so the new ones have all the cool features.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## JoyfulMomma (Sep 8, 2003)

We have the Kool-Stop bike trailer. It works for us and we bike maybe twice a week.

We got it for a gift - my mom bought it from Tempe Bikes for all you AZ mamas. They have a half price sale twice (?) a year and she got it then. If you are in AZ it may be worth checking with them.

JoyfulMomma


----------

